# Senco cordless collated screw guns? Also which RPM and torque for drywall is best?



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying one of those screw guns that is an auto loader where you can put the strips in. I'm looking at the Senco cordless screw guns. I intend to use whatever I buy to secure drywall to wood (mostly).

My confusion comes from all the different models and specifications. The one I am looking at, the DS205-14V, has the highest RPM but a lower torque rating. I'm looking at this one primarily because I can get it used. Here's a list of Senco's 14V guns with torque ratings:

DS162-14V: 4000 rpm; Torque 25 in-lbs
DS200-14V: 2300 rpm; Torque 37 in-lbs
DS202-14V: 2300 rpm; Torque 43 in-lbs
DS205-14V: 4000 rpm; Torque 28 in-lbs

Can someone break this down for me, what the differences are and what are best? Also any other differences in the Senco guns as well. Anything drywall cordless collated rpm torque etc is welcome, I'm just looking for some info on these things. I searched the web but I can't find good comparisons between these guns and also the ideal rpm and torque. Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you do drywall as a business of is this for a one time job?


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

What are you securing the drywall too?

Why are you wanting a collated gun instead of a normal gun?

Have the senco corded guns but I prefer the regular drywall gun myself.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow I have 2 of those guns and love them but mine are corded. and I couldn't tell you the specs if I had too. I would call the company 800# and ask them.
These guns are great for DIY because instead of trying hold up the sheet of rock, then reaching for the gun, then still trying hold up the rock you have to find a screw, stick it in the end of the gun. then run the screw in, move over dig out another screw and do it again until you have enough to hold the sheet up. With this gun while holding the sheet up you pick up the gun hold it against the rock pull the trigger move over and pull the trigger again. No worry about the screw falling off or starting crooked or finding a screw.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I get your point tool seaker, but I'm also thinking that's an expencive limited use tool, and the screws are crazy expencive for a DIY that's only doing one job. Once done the tools going to be of little use.
I own one but the only time I use it is for deck boards with the extention shaft on it so I can stand up. 
I find it to heavy to do sheetrock with all day.
I tend to use my impact driver with a sheetrock screw setting attachment in it.
Once done I have a tool that I can use every day for all kinds of jobs.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The higher speed units are for drywall--

The low speed/high torque ones are for decks and the longer screws---

I've hung a lot of drywall---those guns are a novelty tool in my experience---a corded drywall gun is faster--tougher and more trouble free.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree it is Joe and you could really use a drill/driver with a dimple attachment and these guns have one use and one use only.
Mike I agree but I think the key is you said a lot of drywall and I think that makes the difference. And there is a lot of diff. if it's an experienced guy holding the other end or your wife or buddy.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

When hanging drywall I like to have three people, two to hold it in place, and check to see it's lined up, and yell at me to hurry up and tell me there arms are killing them, I'm missing the studs, putting the screws in to far apart, to deep, not deep enough ECT.:laughing:


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

i just got a refurb drywall gun for ~40$ if i remember right. and one of the srywall hoists off amazon. they are all pretty much the same. I wasn't going to be able to get the wife to hold up drywall waiting for me to screw it in. One piece maybe, but never the second one. I could barely get her to help me carry the drywall in.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And if she's anything like my exwife after only helping with one piece will tell all her friends come see the room "we" just redid.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry we couldn't help you decide on the question of the stated choices. I've personally never used a cordless one. The higher RPM will drive the screw faster, and the better torque may set better, though they all are better suited for drywall use, limited use/application on decks. The corded can set 3" for decks (with more torque needed) but you are not asking about those. The first two weigh 1/4#+ less than the last two, something to think about. Keep in mind the early corded models (3800-4000 RPM) have now been raised to minimum 4300 RPM and even now 4700... the "need for speed" is also here apparently. If a good price, go for it. I will eventually get a corded model as I now use the impact (older,heavier w/o ion) and a flush (spinner) bit but my fingers are tired of getting cut from feeding the sharp threaded screws to it. VERY slow and repetitious compared to any self-feeder while working alone, IMO. Heard of using a roofers nail box for aligning the screws but those are pricy. 

Gary


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone. I ended up buying the DS205-14V for $50 on Craigslist. I am not in the business of drywall. I'm working doing disaster relief for hurricane sandy and I anticipate putting up a lot of drywall at some later point. Right now it's still muck outs mostly.



GBR in WA said:


> Heard of using a roofers nail box for aligning the screws but those are pricy.


What's that? Can you post a link? I googled it but came up with nothing.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good for you, keep up the good work!

I haven't tried one but heard they work well for drywall screws; http://www.nailstripper.com/specialty.html

http://www.roofmaster.com/products/105-nail-strippers/332000-2-row-nail-stripper-w-straps

They were for hand application of wood shingle/shake; http://www.machine--tools.com/By-Location-/Arizona-/Stainless-steel-nail-stripper-roofing.ASPX

Probably easier to find if I called them by their correct name, lol; http://www.ajctools.com/AJC-Nail-Stripper-Prodlist.html

Gary


----------

